
U.S. Border Patrol Bought 'Unlimited' Use of a Nationwide Tracking Database - danso
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pky47y/cbp-surveillance-license-plate-reader-vigilant
======
specialist
Every person, living and dead, is tracked in realtime, in astonishing detail.

We should daylight these activities and normalize it. Privacy protections
would be nice, for instance. The Wild West days of these data aggregators
needs to be over.

Further, other policy assumptions need to be revisited. Continued debate over
our census process and voter registration databases is silly. Just run some
queries.

------
kofejnik
> more insight into CBP's nationwide tracking database, which it purchased
> access to from a commercial vendor called Vigilant.

I can understand, sort of, why a 3-letter agency might want to have access to
vehicle tracking; but why does some commercial entity have this information in
the first place? Some corp is silently collecting location data on everyone
(how? Buying it from phone and CCTV operators?), and everyone is ok with this?
US needs GDPR, stat

~~~
klmadfejno
[https://www.motorolasolutions.com/en_us/about/privacy-
policy...](https://www.motorolasolutions.com/en_us/about/privacy-
policy.html#californiaresidents)

It seems they're mostly license plate reading. Acquired by Motorola. This page
for california residents is interesting in that it doesn't seem to have
anything about the vehicle tracking in it's "Do not sell my personal
information" page.

Anyone in CA want to ask them what they have?

Is it possible companies are fine selling your vehicle's data with no recourse
and claiming its not "personal" data because it's data about a car?

------
zadkey
CBP having access to this is bad for it's own reasons, but what is equally bad
is a private company tracking movement of individuals without their informed
consent.

